
3 Studies Refute Idea That Exposure to Sexy Centerfolds Harms Mens Relationships - rokosbasilisk
http://www.lehmiller.com/blog/2016/11/30/3-studies-refute-idea-that-exposure-to-sexy-centerfolds-harms-mens-relationships
======
Neliquat
Was there really an expectation contrary to this outside radfem circles?

------
rokosbasilisk
Color me suprised by this.

